# The wait is over



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

I've been waiting a month for her to arrive but she's here now! 😁

My previous machine was a Delonghi Dedica so it's a massive step up and I can't wait to start brewing some quality coffee.

Next stop a better grinder...don't tell my girlfriend though! 😂


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

How do you find you have had to adjust, going from the Dedica to this?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Congratulations 👍


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Dr Forinor said:


> How do you find you have had to adjust, going from the Dedica to this?


 I feel like I've stepped out of my Dacia and into a Ferrari 

I've not really had enough time with it yet but it seems to be pretty easy switch. I had modified my Dedica so it was using non-pressurized baskets and I also modified the steam wand. I think the upkeep of the machine will be quite diffrent as the MaraX will need a bit more love. I haven't played around with the diffrent temperature settings yet but I might wait until I have a bit more experience with the setup before changing more variables.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Such a good looking machine! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Good choice 🙂which grinder are you aiming for?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice. They look to be a really compact machine. A Niche would go with that in that regard.


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

That machine really is a thing of beauty. I could be seriously tempted to make the leap but it's too soon in my coffee journey for me. If I saw one second hand though oh my god I'd have to think!

Congrats, you have good taste. Some pun intended.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Stanic said:


> Good choice 🙂which grinder are you aiming for?


 I've not really looked into it yet. I think I'm scared to look to be honest. When I started looking at machines I was going to go for a Lelit PL41EM and then I decided against a SBDU. From there it kind of spiraled upward. One look at the Mara X and I was sold. Compact, great looking and capable. I have a feeling the same thing will happen with a grinder. I'll start with one budget and end up tripling it  Any suggestions on the grinder front? It would be good to know what people think.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

There's an Atom 60E in the for sale section at the moment. Could be a good choice if you're not into single dosing (I am not connected to the seller).

Second hand Mazzer also a good option if you have the space and don't mind making a few mods. Selling price seems to be quite high on these at the moment though.

Mignon Specialita if you're buying new would be around the same money or a few quid more.

Niche popular on here and well reviewed but it's only suitable for single dosing, is slightly more expensive and has a longer lead time.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget and faff is key.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Jony said:


> Budget and faff is key.


 This, and available space. Commercial grinders are great but they're massive.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

I don't think I really want to go down the single dose route and I also don't want to take up too much more worktop space. I'll have a look at the Atom.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You could pre weigh the night before and put in tubes or containers. If you kids get them to do it.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Jony said:


> You could pre weigh the night before and put in tubes or containers. If you kids get them to do it.


 My kids are crazy enough as it is. I don't think it's wise to put them anywhere near coffee! 😂


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Our already bonkers Spaniel ate a 250g bag of beans once 😳


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@B-Roadie - That must have been a bit messy! 😂

Friend of ours has a greedy Labrador that ate a Hotel Chocolate H-box worth of dark chocolate truffles that came through the letterbox. Much cleaning up was required after a trip to vets...


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @B-Roadie - That must have been a bit messy! 😂
> 
> Friend of ours has a greedy Labrador that ate a Hotel Chocolate H-box worth of dark chocolate truffles that came through the letterbox. Much cleaning up was required after a trip to vets...


 Same. Straight to the vet followed by an utterly insane (and messy) 24 hours.

She redefined wired.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Kensf2 said:


> I've not really looked into it yet. I think I'm scared to look to be honest. When I started looking at machines I was going to go for a Lelit PL41EM and then I decided against a SBDU. From there it kind of spiraled upward. One look at the Mara X and I was sold. Compact, great looking and capable. I have a feeling the same thing will happen with a grinder. I'll start with one budget and end up tripling it  Any suggestions on the grinder front? It would be good to know what people think.


 Yeah that Atom for sale would be great for that price and serve you a long time


----------

